
Supply chains need to develop immunity to natural disasters - hhs
https://blogs.lse.ac.uk/businessreview/2020/05/15/supply-chains-need-to-develop-immunity-to-natural-disasters/
======
blendo
“Because of the rapid succession of events during the Covid-19 crisis, the
need for real-time information has never been more obvious. People working at
home must be able to see what is happening in their supply chains in real-
time, and to collaborate with others to view data.”

I have some hope that current events are tilting the scales towards more
transparency, and away from secrecy. Or, more open discussion and tech specs,
fewer NDAs and trade secrets.

